# Lowe Alpine: Quark



## Slimbwoozha (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone have the Lowe Alpine Quark backpack? I am thinking of buying it for all around hiking and skiing.  The bag looks and feels so intense and I think I might be in love with the thing.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, no I do not have one. I've never viewed one. Heck I've never heard of one. If you're in love with the thing . . . go for it. Enjoy!


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 26, 2004)

ASC - ??

Oakley - ??


----------



## Slimbwoozha (Apr 26, 2004)

*How about a picture.*

Alright, I found a pic.  I'm thinking of black though 



http://www.summithut.com/catalog/remap/product.asp/DeptID/682/SortOrder/1/pfid/11897


----------

